# they wont breed?



## ripleysmice

so i got a doe and a buck.. if u look at my posts u can see them..
ummm well i got them from the same place.. but their not related as their 2 months apart and from a privet breeder.
well.. anyway when i put them together.. the female will run about as she is a hyper female. and the male will just be like any other normal man.. and just sit their and be lazy.. if their was mouse telly. he would be on the sofa..trust me
well anyway... none of them want to breed.. and he dont really bother. they just groom each other and sleep :/ any help?
i do want a litter so the mother isnt by herself.. as well as my friends want the other babies..


----------



## morning-star

how do you know they are not getting freaky? do you watch them all the time? keep checking the female's bit's and hopefully you will see it blocked up by a sperm plug. also keep an eye out for weight changes and the female suddenly getting fat.

how long have they been together?


----------



## ripleysmice

well its been on and off for a month.. and last night i put them together again..and i have been checking but no plug..so hopefully last night.. he did some magic..do they get a plug stright after mating?


----------



## SarahY

Why don't you just leave them together all the time? If she doesn't get pregnant then problem solved as she isn't lonely with her buck for company, and if she does get pregnant you can take her out to kindle when she starts to show


----------



## ripleysmice

the male mouse belongs to my brother.. and he lives in the same house.. but he would get all moody if i have his mouse in the same cage all the time.. and i would like to breed them..


----------



## mousery_girl

they do need to be together almost permenantly really, i'm having problems myself, my pair have been together over a month! And thats full time, sometimes it takes AGES


----------



## Cait

ripleysmice said:


> from a privet breeder.


That's your problem, you want someone who breds mice, not hedges :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ripleysmice

....i just saw that 0.o... auto spelling thing of a P.C 
lol it did make me chuckle tho


----------



## Gill

If your brother gets moody without his mouse, why not put your doe in the buck's cage instead?


----------



## ripleysmice

cause he dont like me going in his room ^^...where twins and being the girl twin he says i should have to clean them out and feed them.. i dont know really know why its in his room.. but i cant be a indian giver and take him back


----------



## Kage Davies

Hrm. Well it can take a while. It took my lilac doe about three months to finally get preggers, and she was in with her buck 24/7 in all of that time.


----------



## morning-star

can you not put the cage in a living room so you can both watch the mice for a few weeks whist they do their stuff?


----------



## ripleysmice

my dad hates them ^^.. but their fine.. i put my brothers cage back and he thinks the mouse is in it..
they have been together scince the first post of this.. so about three days.. and she still has no plug..


----------



## Kage Davies

It could take a while for them to settle, and she comes into season... Every three days, I think? Anyway, it could take a little while.


----------



## ripleysmice

i just hope if she does get pregant that she dont give birth and the buck eats the pinkies


----------



## Fraction

If she starts to show, just remove the buck?

Have you discussed with your brother who's responsibilities the babies will be? And do you have room to keep them, and homes lined up?


----------



## ripleysmice

they will be my responsibiltie.. and we have the room to keep them as ill be buying two new does soon as well as ordering a new cage and i have bin cages.. as well as people lined up for the rest that i will not be keeping. 
i planned all this ^^


----------



## Fraction

Just making sure. A lot of people start out breeding and don't fully think through everything or do their research; and situations where two people are responsible for the same animals (if, for example, you and your brother were both responsible for the offspring) can easily result in a large number of arguments. Good luck.


----------



## ripleysmice

ive bred hamsters befour as well as rabbits.. so i know what to do ^^ but its my first mouse litter.. and i was wondering if its anything diffrent to hamster litters?


----------



## GibblyGiblets

The general rule is buck and doe together for two weeks, or until she starts to show. female mice are in heat every, 3 days I think it is? I can't remember *shame*

if she doesn't start to show, you need to give your boy "the talk", you know, you do this with that, and stick that there...tiny wine....tiny candles.... then move on to the mousey bed-room...that sorta thing :lol:


----------



## mousery_girl

hahhahaha XD :lol: :lol: i think mine need that too... my girls have been with their boys for almost a month! No show!


----------



## ripleysmice

do you think it could be as its winter?


----------



## mousery_girl

YES! in the wild its temperature dependant and my house is now 14C which is fine... but i think it has to be 25C for optimum breeding  i'm getting heat mats soon and i have a radiator... my babies got hypothermia the other day


----------



## Frizzle

Wow, where do you ahve them placed in your house? Also, a thermometer that reads and store the high and low for 24 hrs is really helpful, it lets you see how much the temp is fluctuating.


----------



## ripleysmice

their in my room  its a small room so its warm


----------



## Mouse Queen 96

My miceys live in a garage and it is kept about i'd say 60 degrees in winter and 70 degrees in summer. My mice will breed year round. Once i left a buck in with 5 does for 2 weeks and all came up pregnant. I had ALOT of baby mice. Wiggles had 7. Momma had 9. Hearshys had 5. Tiny had 3.  Now i am getting more pregnant does i'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## ripleysmice

okay ^^ cant wait to hear from you


----------



## mousery_girl

wow. thats a lot of mice! Whats 60 F in C?


----------



## Laigaie

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=60F+to+C


----------



## Mouse Queen 96

I think we are going by C and not F. My garage is insulated with a dirt floor, and it keeps it really warm and cool. If it is a negative outside than i have heat lamps over my miceys and bunnys. If it's to hot over 100s we'll add AC. On average it stays about 65 year round with no help though i love it.


----------



## mousery_girl

i think 65C would kill everything in about a minute :lol: i have mine at the same temp (15C) hope this is enough for breeding.. i keep putting it up to 20C


----------



## ripleysmice

lol no body wants microwaved mouse.. but yeah. i put them back in together last night. and as i went to sleep.. i heard little squeaks.. so either they where haveing a very loud talk.. or their loud.. at that stuff


----------



## mousery_girl

hmmm thats normally the female saying no. and she usually wins XD


----------



## Viry

The female, especially if she's a virgin and/or not in heat, will say no like that. However, some mice are loud-ish when mating as well. My bet is nevertheless on her just telling him off at the mo.


----------



## ripleysmice

aww my mouse wants to be a virgin forever lol


----------



## Viry

Just keep them together; she will hopefully get used to his presence and he to her presence. Once they've been together for a little while, the buck tends to make his attempts when the doe is in heat and at those times, the doe will be more willing. That's what I've learned. That and, well, have patience.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

No sex before marriage?

I say get Father Mouse in, tie the knot for them and they may start sharing the bed


----------



## mousery_girl

i'm losing my patience with mine! 3 does! 2 bucks! no preggys! just loads of fat mice


----------



## skinnybaby212

i was going to ask a similar question, its very early days as ive just put my doe in with my bucks but when they go near her she squeels and runs away, is this normal to start with? she's never been bred before


----------



## morning-star

yup! most does aren't very willing to start with! but so long as the buck's big enough she will be 'put in her place' as it where and they should settle down after the first few days.


----------



## moustress

Inexperienced meeces go often go through a foolish stage; the female isn't sure what she wants, and the young buck doesn't quite know how to court the doe. So, some eekage and skweekage, fussing and tussling often occur. And sometimes they both give up, decide it isn't worth the effort...no chemistry...whatever...

And it's frustrating to hear other breeders talk about how one should never put a buck with a doe for even a minute!! she could get pregnant :roll: and then you have something like this happen! :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy

Does go into heat every 5 days. I've had some together with a buck for weeks and they aren't pregnant. However, a different doe and buck figured everything out within the week. She should pop some time this week. I weight my does every few days or once a week. I can often tell she is pregnant by weight gain before she actually shows.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

I don't ever let my buck with my does. They might get pregnant- I do wish I could let them play together though, supervised, because I worry he's lonesome. Common sense says no, so I won't of course. Ought to make mouse condoms, that sounds like a good idea.

I do know for a fact that rats do not wait, though. When I first introduced my spayed doe (RIP Rosebud) to my bucks, my eldest mounted her right away, no questions asked. Haha.


----------



## moustress

Some vets will neuter bucks...


----------



## morning-star

my stud blue doesn't wait -took him about ten minutes to get one of his girlfriends to say 'yes' and he got some 'super fun happy time' right in front of me (was adding food etc to the newly cleaned cage they where in :lol: )


----------



## BlackCat99

my mice seem to know what I am thinking and do the opposite... the more I want them to breed the longer it takes >.> and if I ever DON'T want them to... someone always manages to get out and get someone pregnant lol usually with the help of my kids :lol: (only happened twice, when the kids first figured out the door knob then again when they figured out the lock on the door knob lol  )


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Yeah, no reason to do it though, since he is happy by himself.

My vet would probably do it, he spayed one of my rats and is spaying another this spring, when she gets bigger.

But, Augustus is happy alone and that's fine.


----------



## mousery_girl

MoonfallTheFox said:


> I don't ever let my buck with my does. They might get pregnant- I do wish I could let them play together though, supervised, because I worry he's lonesome. Common sense says no, so I won't of course.
> 
> 
> 
> actually you can do this. in fact you can leave him in overnight and they won't breed. They're not rabbits. does will say no like 2000 x b4 the male gets near. don't worry about it breeding is much harder than you think!!
> 
> Moderated for language
Click to expand...


----------



## WoodWitch

mousery_girl said:


> MoonfallTheFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ever let my buck with my does. They might get pregnant- I do wish I could let them play together though, supervised, because I worry he's lonesome. Common sense says no, so I won't of course.
> 
> 
> 
> actually you can do this. in fact you can leave him in overnight and they won't breed. They're not rabbits. does will say no like 2000 x b4 the male gets near. don't worry about it breeding is much harder than you think!!
> 
> Moderated for language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's really bad advice to be posting on a public forum!
There's a *possibility* that a buck won't catch a doe but don't rely on it......and certainly don't recommend it as decent practice.


----------



## Cait

I'm sure they taught you about this at school...


----------



## morning-star

mousery_girl said:


> actually you can do this. in fact you can leave him in overnight and they won't breed. They're not rabbits. does will say no like 2000 x b4 the male gets near. don't worry about it breeding is much harder than you think!!
> 
> Moderated for language


so the fact that I pointed out that saw my mice start mating in under ten minutes means nothing? if a does in heat when you put a buck in most bucks are going to have a go right away, and the does more likely say yes because of being in heat! let alone you leaving them over-night!


----------



## BlackCat99

I have had bucks impregnate does several times with just being left with them for an hour or two when my kids managed to get into the room where my mice were and decided a buck needed to be with his friends :roll: so I know from personal experience it can happen in only a matter of hours :ugeek:


----------



## skinnybaby212

> so long as the buck's big enough she will be 'put in her place'


my doe is a fair bit bigger than the bucks so....2 b honest the i think the bucks are a bit young but im keeping them together for now anyway


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

It isn't worth the risk for me, so I won't be risking it. Augustus could get nasty if he were near my does anyway. He has what seems like a lot of testosterone.


----------



## skinnybaby212

how old do the bucks need to be before they will try to mate with a doe?


----------



## WoodWitch

You're looking at around 6 weeks but there are no *rules*, earlier or later is perfectly possible.


----------



## skinnybaby212

as i had them from a pet shop i dont actually know how old they are but they are fairly small so im guessing theyve only recently been seperated from the mother. so far they try to sniff her bits and follow her a little but thats about it


----------



## mousery_girl

morning-star said:


> so the fact that I pointed out that saw my mice start mating in under ten minutes means nothing? if a does in heat when you put a buck in most bucks are going to have a go right away, and the does more likely say yes because of being in heat! let alone you leaving them over-night!


mine always say no, heat or otherwise

i guess every mouse is different, mine are FINALLY pregnant. this has taken since october btw. my does are finaly looking bigger !  I don't understand ppl that have mice which breed IMMEDIATELY! thats the doe not the buck. females 90 % say no! in my experience, they had to have an intimate bond and go thro wedding prosegures!

Moderated for unsuitable language. Please remember this is a family forum and can be read by people of any age!


----------



## moustress

I have some breeders claim there are times of year that better for breeding. I don't know if that's true. Just a thought I'd thought I'd pass along.


----------



## willa2602

I've also heard that mice can be less likely to breed during the winter, but I haven't got enough experience to know for myself... Rabbits (especially males) are also less likely to breed during hotter months in the summer, they get really lazy!
Also, I've nothing against breeding, but they've all got their individual tastes just like us. If any of you were put in a house with a random person you'd never met before and expected to 'get along' so to speak, I bet most of the time you'd be saying "jog on!" too!! Might be why some females/males will breed with other males/females when before with other mice there was no signs of breeding. Quirky little guys aren't they! :roll:


----------



## PPVallhunds

In my latest litters my doe Karma gave birth exctly 21 days after the male went in so she must of caught straight away. When i had a male who wouldnt breed every time i put him in with the 3 girls i had two would throw them selves at him astraigh away, also had a female who took a month to happen as she wouldnt let the male mate her. I think it depends on the mice involved, ive had males they will keep trying to purswade the ladies and ive had males who were the compleat oppersit and would attempt it if the female gave them a squeaking, also had female who like to put the males in there place.


----------

